# New cuban cichlid



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Just picked up yesterday


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice fish...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks mate..


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty fishy!!!


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

You gots way too many sweet fish Tim, you might as well send that cuban to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Nice try, DION, the cuban is miiinnneeee...


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

*sneaks in Tims back door and grabs the cuban**n1 mine mine mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

It's still there Dion. Nice try *r2


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful fish, looks like it gets big and likes to eat other fish though.


----------

